# Some of My Best Photography [Image Heavy!!!!!!]



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Dogs Cont. :


























Horses:


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Great shots!
I love the bulldog! What a face.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh and the horses too!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Horses Cont. :










Herps:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Birds:


























Flowers:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Flowers Cont.:










Random:


























Thats it!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I like the lizard too. 

With this many pictures it might be better to make make them thumbnail attatchments. Just a thought.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, I like all of them.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jako said:


> Great shots!
> I love the bulldog! What a face.


Thank you, lol! I need to get out and practice some more,
I found taking pictures of animals is what I enjoy the best. 

I didn't lie when I said this was going to be image heavy!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jako said:


> I like the lizard too.
> 
> With this many pictures it might be better to make make them thumbnail attatchments. Just a thought.


Sorry, I didn't know how, lol! 
But that would work next time, good idea!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

When making a post, go down to the bottom and click where it says "manage attatchments." There you can upload files from your computer or another site.

Then in your post they come up small, and people can click to make them bigger.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Great pics. The bulldog one looking up is still my fav, that face is priceless. The horse with momma is sweet as well.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> Great pics. The bulldog one looking up is still my fav, that face is priceless. The horse with momma is sweet as well.


Thanks! LOL, Meaty is awesome! 

Jako- Thanks!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

You are a very good photographer!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Pamela said:


> You are a very good photographer!


Thank you, I try, LOL!


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

Great piccies! I love taking pictures and am looking forward to having a new subject to pose for me when we get Zac lol x


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

jolu said:


> Great piccies! I love taking pictures and am looking forward to having a new subject to pose for me when we get Zac lol x


Thank you, can't wait for you to post some pictures of your new boy Zac soon!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Was wondering how you guys loaded them pics smaller. Giving this a try now.
This is my lowchen baby at 3 weeks old... if it works. mm, your pics are fab.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro - lol, I didn't know how to at the time, but Jako enlightened me.
Thank you, and your Lowchen pups are adorable!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Gorgeous puppies!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Sivaro - lol, I didn't know how to at the time, but Jako enlightened me.
> Thank you, and your Lowchen pups are adorable!


why thankyou


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Jako said:


> Gorgeous puppies!


thankyou again


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

What a expert  great piccys


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

pagan-poodle said:


> What a expert  great piccys


Nah no expert....just lots of practice over the years, lol! Thanks!


----------

